# camera for the wife???????



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

My wife wants a good camera for everyday stuff, such as taking pitchers of the kids, sitting still, playing sports, playing in the yard and just to take some good outdoors shots like the sun rise, sun set or wild life. I know nothing about all the different kinds of brands or lenses or anything. I would just like to get her a good one for a good price. Iâ€™m not looking to spend an arm and leg on one. I know I canâ€™t be real cheap when it comes to getting one. So what is yalls personal opinion one a camera that can do the stuff she wants to do? 

Thank you for the help.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

GOT EM' said:


> My wife wants a good camera for everyday stuff, such as taking pitchers of the kids, sitting still, playing sports, playing in the yard and just to take some good outdoors shots like the sun rise, sun set or wild life. I know nothing about all the different kinds of brands or lenses or anything. I would just like to get her a good one for a good price. Iâ€™m not looking to spend an arm and leg on one. I know I canâ€™t be real cheap when it comes to getting one. So what is yalls personal opinion one a camera that can do the stuff she wants to do?
> 
> Thank you for the help.


I don't want to try to persuade you one way or the other. Canon and Nikon both make good cameras. I don't think you can go wrong.

What I will say is this. I have purchased a lot of camera equipment through the past few years. Don't get caught trying to buy cheap from the New York scam houses. Buy from a dependable, reputable dealer.

Several that come to mind ar B&H Photo and Beach Camera. I spent most of my money at B&H. Both stores are brick and martar stores, and not fly by night online places. There have been a lot of horror stories about those places.

Just remember, if it sounds almost too good to be true, well it is!

I wouldn;t buy anything from Best BUy. They are too expensive, especially memory cards, whichby the way, don't come with any camera you buy.

A good example of a camer for your wife would be the Canon Rebel T3i. I had a rebel once, but it was too small for my hands. But I took some good pics with it.

Here is a link to the B&H site. I got a note the camera has a new lower price.

To cover all the bases you described, the 18-55mm lens will cover some wide angle shots to normal viewing. Add the 55-250mm lens and you get the coverage that extends into telephoto. That lens is also fairly small and the whole package should be fairly easy to handle.

Nikon makes the same basic package also. Just remembre that these are basic "beginners" equipment but you can still take nice photos.

I don't think you want to know about the 300 f/2.8 lens I used for sports...after retiring, I sold it used for $3500.  ...and the guy was glad to get it. It is one of the best lenses produced by Canon.

And like I said, Nikon sells the same equipment.

Good luck.
Here is a photo I took shooting through the chain link fence at my granddaughters softball game. I had the 55-250 lens on a Canon 7D body.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I will echo what MT says, buy from a good source. B&H has been a good for me. You can talk to a real person there also. My sister lives in New Jersey and she and her husband have been to the store in NYC. I started a thread on our new Canon 3TI and was going to comment again on our new camera and put some pictures up from our first day, if out of hundreds I find one that isn't hideous. I paid $577.00 for mine delivered with two lenses. I plan on purchasing a Nifty Fifty lens and a good tripod as well. I bought an extra battery and a dual battery grip also but was not included in that price. I can go on and on so that's it for now. Search the forum and go to B&H and look at the prices. I never can get anyone at Best Buy to answer my questions, it's I don't know or let me ask my manager or I think we may have that, blah blah blah. And I walk out. I don't know where you live but going to a "Real" camera store may be the ticket. And incidentally our Canon is now hers, on loan from me. It did show up on Cupid Day.


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank y'all I will look on line and see what I can find.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Lots of good cameras*

I've had a T3 it was my first camera. Had the 18-55 kit lens and I bought the low end Tamron 70-300 for around 180. Took them to Utah and ended up with a photo that won a magazine contest and a Tamron SP 70-300mm lens. You can get good results with any of the cameras from the leading makers. I go along with the other poster warning you to stay away from a lot of the "mail order" camera places. Some of them raid the box and sell you the stuff you are supposed to get separately. They buy grey market as well so the warranty is useless. I use Adorama B&H mostly however the last lens I bought I picked up in Austin at Precision. Same price as the internet places. Yea there is tax but the internet guys are collecting tax now as well. There is huge mark up on accessories so I generally don't buy those locally.










I'd get on Amazon and buy a guide book for whatever camera you decide on. The last one I bought for my 7D went through all the menus and set-up stuff in detail. Put it on my phone so I have it at all times. You can usually find the T3i with a 18-55 and a 70-300 at a decent price.

Griz


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

i know yall said stay away from best buy but what about this looks like a good deal

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/canon-e...?id=pcmprd218200050006&skuId=9999219300050006


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

It looks the same as the one I got from B&H. It appears you get a bag and a SD card also. The only thing I see different is in the descriptions, the Best Buy camera states 12.2 MP and the one I bought from B&H is a 18 MP CMOS Sensor. I don't know, maybe someone else can see if there is any difference. B&H doesn't give me a Canon model number, I will retrieve mine from home shortly and see what the model number is. I got in an argument last year after Christmas with a friend of mine over a Sony digital camcorder. He swore we had the same ones, his was a best buy blue light special for a hundred bucks and change, mine came from B&H and was three times that much. The only thing I could tell was mine weighed about double what his did, I put mine away and let it go at that.
Best Buy is a T3, really doesn't look like a bad deal, with the extras. Don't know what the picture quality will be going from 18 MP to 12.2.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

http://cameratobuy.net/canon-t3-vs-t3i/
Tells it all.


----------

